# Video Trolls



## Finshaggy (Feb 17, 2013)

I got banned when I posted like 30+ music videos on my grow thread, that were related to my grow. Then I got mad about the videos being deleting and got banned for ranting. Right now there are trolls ranting (including pics of pics of my sister with their jizz on her face) and posting so many videos on my threads, that my computer can't open pages. Can someone deleted the videos and ban the people that are doing worse things than I got banned for.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2013)

Aaaaw is the Troll getting pissed off with being trolled? lmfao


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 17, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> Aaaaw is the Troll getting pissed off with being trolled? lmfao


I'm not a troll and no I'm not pissed, I'm just trying to get it to the point where I can reply to my own threads. My computer sucks and ya'll are making it worse.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Feb 17, 2013)

Too funny.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not a troll and no I'm not pissed, I'm just trying to get it to the point where I can reply to my own threads. My computer sucks and ya'll are making it worse.



It's WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHAAAAAARGE!!!!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2013)

You sound like you need some cheering up....

[video=youtube;xpkVIJu9yQc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpkVIJu9yQc[/video]


----------



## SSHZ (Feb 17, 2013)

Anyone can report a post by hitting the exclamation mark and give an explanation......then it's up to the gods to decide!


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> It's WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHAAAAAARGE!!!!!


Once the videos are deleted it won't be working anymore, ya'lls shit is just overloading my computer. No need to "charge" I already can't reply to my own threads.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 17, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> Anyone can report a post by hitting the exclamation mark and give an explanation......then it's up to the gods to decide!


What part of MY COMPUTER CAN NOT OPEN THE PAGES do you not understand?


----------



## blacksun (Feb 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What part of MY COMPUTER CAN NOT OPEN THE PAGES do you not understand?




The part where he probably doesn't have a shitty computer like you?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 17, 2013)

blacksun said:


> The part where he probably doesn't have a shitty computer like you?


And what part was that, because that is irrelevant to this entire thread


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What part of MY COMPUTER CAN NOT OPEN THE PAGES do you not understand?


The part were you ARE in a page posting?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 17, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> The part were you ARE in a page posting?


Yeah, a page with only one video on it


----------



## drolove (Feb 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I got banned when I posted like 30+ music videos on my grow thread, that were related to my grow. Then I got mad about the videos being deleting and got banned for ranting. Right now there are trolls ranting (*including pics of pics of my sister with their jizz on her face*) and posting so many videos on my threads, that my computer can't open pages. Can someone deleted the videos and ban the people that are doing worse things than I got banned for.


LMFAO ROFL LOLOLOLOL!!!!!! 
oh man....tooo fuckin good....im crying.

your fault fin either A you gave a picture of your sister or B gave enough info for someone to find a picture of your sis.
with all the banning of you why dont you take take a hint and stay gone?
go try out stonerhaven.com i was told its a way nicer forum with way nicer people.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 17, 2013)

drolove said:


> LMFAO ROFL LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!
> oh man....tooo fuckin good....im crying.
> 
> your fault fin either A you gave a picture of your sister or B gave enough info for someone to find a picture of your sis.
> ...


A I did not give them the picture B All I did was tell them to look up "FinShaggy" on google, Buck disregarded that, went straight to my facebook page, and started posting pics of my sister.


----------



## drolove (Feb 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> A I did not give them the picture B All I did was tell them to look up "FinShaggy" on google, Buck disregarded that, went straight to my facebook page, and started posting pics of my sister.


again why dont you just stay gone this time. try a different forum man.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 17, 2013)

And I'm seriously not a troll, I post shit in my own threads, and I talk shit to anyone who comes to my thread to disrespect me. So no one can say "You deserve this", the only reason anyone could think that is because they have been reading the post of the 15 trolls that stalk me.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 17, 2013)

drolove said:


> again why dont you just stay gone this time. try a different forum man.


 I'm not even gone right now  And i'm not leaving. I can make new threads and post in them perfectly fine. And if you guys keep posting videos, it just get more views on my threads, and makes the name "FinShaggy" available to people who have never heard it before. I really don't mind the constant posting, the videos are just way too much. They aren't even on topic, and I posted videos that were completely relevant and got banned.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 17, 2013)

drolove said:


> LMFAO ROFL LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!
> oh man....tooo fuckin good....im crying.
> 
> your fault fin either A you gave a picture of your sister or B gave enough info for someone to find a picture of your sis.
> ...



We're already waiting


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> We're already waiting


Waiting for?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> A I did not give them the picture B All I did was tell them to look up "FinShaggy" on google, Buck disregarded that, went straight to my facebook page, and started posting pics of my sister.


Your big mouth is what keeps happening to you. YOU told him to go look.


----------



## drolove (Feb 17, 2013)

FIN which of your threads did they post this shit???


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not even gone right now  And i'm not leaving. I can make new threads and post in them perfectly fine. And if you guys keep posting videos, *it just get more views on my threads, and makes the name "FinShaggy" available to people who have never heard it before.* I really don't mind the constant posting, the videos are just way too much. They aren't even on topic, and I posted videos that were completely relevant and got banned.



When are you EVER going to learn that those new people will associate your name with complete asshat? You will be mocked forever. We are trying to help you. Do you really want o be famous for being a complete douchebag?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 17, 2013)

Fin, go try Grass Shitty. It's full of kids just like you! You could become a god there!!


----------



## drolove (Feb 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Fin, go try Grass Shitty. It's full of kids just like you! You could become a god there!!


lmao really!


----------



## stak (Feb 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I posted videos that were completely relevant and got banned.


Quit fucking lying already! You were never banned for your video spam. Were those posts deleted? Yeah, they were. And you should have been banned for them too, but you weren't. You were banned for being a whiny little bitch and going on a tirade. You were banned for being a total douchebag and attacking everyone, including an adminstrator who was being way too nice and polite to you. Basically, you were banned for being you


----------



## stak (Feb 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Your big mouth is what keeps happening to you. YOU told him to go look.



Exactly! He's encouraged the trolling. He's encouraged threads that were specifically started to troll him. He's asking for it and has been for a while. I don't mean his behavior has been asking for it, which it has, I mean he has literally been asking to be trolled.


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, a page with only one video on it


So your unhappy about the lack of videos in here???

Hmmm im sure we can help out with that.... [video=youtube;eTXV4AdZ-dE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTXV4AdZ-dE[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 17, 2013)

stak said:


> Quit fucking lying already! You were never banned for your video spam. Were those posts deleted? Yeah, they were. And you should have been banned for them too, but you weren't. You were banned for being a whiny little bitch and going on a tirade. You were banned for being a total douchebag and attacking everyone, including an adminstrator who was being way too nice and polite to you. Basically, you were banned for being you



Here you go, fin








It helps the medicine go down


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I got banned when I posted like 30+ music videos on my grow thread, that were related to my grow. Then I got mad about the videos being deleting and got banned for ranting. Right now there are trolls ranting (including pics of pics of my sister with their jizz on her face) *and posting so many videos on my threads, that my computer can't open pages*. Can someone deleted the videos and ban the people that are doing worse things than I got banned for.


Perhaps that is from the 200 pics you uploaded in just ONE post


----------



## drolove (Feb 17, 2013)

i wonder what his sister thinks about this....


----------



## chewberto (Feb 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Right now there are trolls ranting (including pics of pics of my sister with their jizz on her face) on my threads, that my computer can't open pages.


 This is sadly the only like Ive ever given you!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 17, 2013)

drolove said:


> i wonder what his sister thinks about this....


Ask Bucknasty!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> A I did not give them the picture B All I did was tell them to look up "FinShaggy" on google, Buck disregarded that, went straight to my facebook page, and started posting pics of my sister.


What did you think would happen? The trials of a Simpleton at its finest!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 17, 2013)

chewberto said:


> This is sadly the only like Ive ever given you!



I ALMOST gave him one as well, but, I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I did, however, make it my new sig.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 17, 2013)

Fact is , you and your mommy ratted you out! Actually your Ego (YouTube check}and mom gave you up! I still want to ridicule you up until harvest (i follow through) because I know those plants of yours are Shivas Hidous Miscreation!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I ALMOST gave him one as well, but, I just couldn't bring myself to do it. I did, however, make it my new sig.


Almost went there lmao.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 17, 2013)

Almost every troll this site has to offer are trolling my threads. If they went through and deleted anyone who posted more than 5 times in a row out of my threads that are currently being bumped, there would be NO trolls on RIU. They are all currently in the gas chambers, and you guys could flip the switch at any moment. Troll genocide is possible at this time.


----------



## drolove (Feb 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Almost every troll this site has to offer are trolling my threads. If they went through and deleted anyone who posted more than 5 times in a row out of my threads that are currently being bumped, there would be NO trolls on RIU. They are all currently in the gas chambers, and you guys could flip the switch at any moment. Troll genocide is possible at this time.


we'd keep them all if we could just get rid of you hopefully they permaban your ass next time so you cant come back.


----------



## Figong (Feb 17, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not a troll and no I'm not pissed, I'm just trying to get it to the point where I can reply to my own threads. My computer sucks and ya'll are making it worse.


Cache management from a browser standpoint - If you would like, I will start a thread and give tips on how to fix it.. as you have for dispensaries.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 18, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Almost every troll this site has to offer are trolling my threads. If they went through and deleted anyone who posted more than 5 times in a row out of my threads that are currently being bumped, there would be NO trolls on RIU. They are all currently in the gas chambers, and you guys could flip the switch at any moment. Troll genocide is possible at this time.


Troll or not, these people surpass your growing skills and offer actual advice and help others progress in their growing ventures... You seem to not comprehend that! Your are only worth as much as the jokes people make of you! Troll or not...we grow cannabis!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 18, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not a troll and no I'm not pissed, I'm just trying to get it to the point where I can reply to my own threads. My computer sucks and ya'll are making it worse.


Yes you are a troll. It doesn't matter that you can't accept that fact. Just saying "I'm not a troll" doesn't make you any less of a troll. It's about your actions. 

"Sticking feathers in your butt does not make you a chicken."


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I got banned when I posted like 30+ music videos on my grow thread, that were related to my grow. Then I got mad about the videos being deleting and got banned for ranting. Right now there are trolls ranting (including pics of pics of my sister with their jizz on her face) and posting so many videos on my threads, that my computer can't open pages. Can someone deleted the videos and ban the people that are doing worse things than I got banned for.




Oh, this is classic! A video spammer is complaining about other members posting videos. 

I can't imagine that you will get much "support" for your problem. 


And just for the record, you posted 96 videos that day, and many members had to reboot their computers because of your spam, and that is why you were given a time out.

That's why you are now limited to one video per day.


----------



## chewberto (Feb 18, 2013)

Bwahahahaha.. Thinbaggy is on spam restriction!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 18, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I got banned when I posted like 30+ music videos on my grow thread, that were related to my grow. Then I got mad about the videos being deleting and got banned for ranting. Right now there are trolls ranting *(including pics of pics of my sister with their jizz on her face) *and posting so many videos on my threads, that my computer can't open pages. Can someone deleted the videos and ban the people that are doing worse things than I got banned for.


Pics of said, slut? Any chance, you got some with her, next to a car with boots?


----------



## drolove (Feb 19, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Oh, this is classic! A video spammer is complaining about other members posting videos.
> 
> I can't imagine that you will get much "support" for your problem.
> 
> ...


I VOTE IP BAN! please??


----------



## stak (Feb 19, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Oh, this is classic! A video spammer is complaining about other members posting videos.
> 
> I can't imagine that you will get much "support" for your problem.
> 
> ...


I guess I was wrong. I thought it was only his attitude that got him the ban.


I want to thanks EVERYONE that posted those videos and caused the browser problems for fin. It looks like it has seriously hindered his ability to post and, that's not a good thing, that's a GREAT thing. Keep up the amazing work!!!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Feb 19, 2013)

damn... iv never seen someone hated that much. even in other threads this guys name comes up..


----------



## woody333333 (Feb 19, 2013)

fintard... your future doesnt look good


----------



## Xub420 (Feb 19, 2013)

I love this place!


----------



## chewberto (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't think he needs a ban, there will just be one to replace him, who could be better than the OG spam troll himself! We should just be allowed to ridicule him as we please...we know he is a joke he gives it he takes it, what's the big fucking deal...people can learn from his mistakes any way you look at it!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Feb 22, 2013)

wow Finn, you seem to have alienated everyone here, right up to the very top!


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Feb 23, 2013)

Why would someone want to post 30+ vids into a thread so no one could open it?

Seems rather senseless to me...


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 23, 2013)

Vincent VonBlown said:


> Why would someone want to post 30+ vids into a thread so no one could open it?
> 
> Seems rather senseless to me...


Right, they are just trying to bump my threads, but it's a little too much.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> (including pics of pics of my sister with their jizz on her face)


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Pics of said, slut? Any chance, you got some with her, next to a car with boots?


Only English cars have boots, unless you overparked in '80s new York. cn


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

Like seriously. just because the trolls are logged on longer than me and don't go on trips that take them off the computer for 3 months, doesn't mean that I'm a troll. I just have real thoughts and a real life and it seems like the trolls and even the mods now can't handle that.* If I can't post in my own threads then I will make more of them, because there is nothing else I can do.*


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

Vincent VonBlown said:


> Why would someone want to post 30+ vids into a thread so no one could open it?
> 
> Seems rather senseless to me...


Because they have nothing better to do than follow someone around that has a real mind.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Oh, this is classic! A video spammer is complaining about other members posting videos.
> 
> I can't imagine that you will get much "support" for your problem.
> 
> ...


How are you going to call me a video spammer. I posted shit that was about MY grow on a journal about MY grow. That;s not spam, that's DOCUMENTATION. I'm glad you're a troll too though, thanks for the bump.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

And I was never limited to one video per day. The day you told me that, I posted more than 1 video. I just don't update much now because there is less stress going on.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 9, 2013)

That's where you are wrong. You are in fact limited to posting one video a day, and when you have posted more than one they have been deleted as spam. You can call me a troll young man, I don't even know what that means. As long as you realize that when you abuse a system, you will be restricted.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> How are you going to call me a video spammer. I posted shit that was about MY grow on a journal about MY grow. That;s not spam, that's DOCUMENTATION. I'm glad you're a troll too though, thanks for the bump.


calling the site admin. a troll now shag?

Are you _*trying *_&#8203;to get banned from RIU? Like you have so many other sites.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

rollitup said:


> That's where you are wrong. You are in fact limited to posting one video a day, and when you have posted more than one they have been deleted as spam. You can call me a troll young man, I don't even know what that means. As long as you realize that when you abuse a system, you will be restricted.


You had all my RELEVANT videos deleted, yet you do NOTHING about the multiple OFF TOPIC videos FLOODING my threads. You are supporting the real trolling, then calling me a troll for having real speech. The trolls use meme's, and family and the past. I am always posting NEW things, REAL things. And you restrict me because I have a mass of trolls stalking me willing to work together to use the snitch button. I'm sorry I don't EVER and have NEVER clicked the report button, but I think there are too many mods in my threads for me to even have to. So whose really the one fucking around here, because I'm pretty sure it's you and like 15 others, I just have to deal and reply with all the bullshit that comes with it. You could go through my threads and find trolls EASILY and do EXACTLY what you did to me when I "broke the rules" by posting about my grow, they expose themselves in my threads ALL day. But you choose to do nothing and treat me like public enemy number 1, while I hardly even do anything on this site. I post maybe 3 ideas a day, and reply to all this SHIT.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> calling the site admin. a troll now shag?
> 
> Are you _*trying *_&#8203;to get banned from RIU? Like you have so many other sites.


I'm just _trying_ to let everyone see what's happening. YOU are one of the trolls.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Are you _*trying *_&#8203;to get banned from RIU? Like you have so many other sites.


It seems you are.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

Try actually reading my threads. There are people there who want the threads to be there. Their voices are just flooded out by the people ya'll let stalk me.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You had all my RELEVANT videos deleted, yet you do NOTHING about the multiple OFF TOPIC videos FLOODING my threads. You are supporting the real trolling, then calling me a troll for having real speech. The trolls use meme's, and family and the past. I am always posting NEW things, REAL things. And you restrict me because I have a mass of trolls stalking me willing to work together to use the snitch button. I'm sorry I don't EVER and have NEVER clicked the report button, but I think there are too many mods in my threads for me to even have to. So whose really the one fucking around here, because I'm pretty sure it's you and like 15 others, I just have to deal and reply with all the bullshit that comes with it. You could go through my threads and find trolls EASILY and do EXACTLY what you did to me when I "broke the rules" by posting about my grow, they expose themselves in my threads ALL day. But you choose to do nothing and treat me like public enemy number 1, while I hardly even do anything on this site. I post maybe 3 ideas a day, and reply to all this SHIT.


u could have just thanked him for bumping your thread


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u could have just thanked him for bumping your thread


I could have, but I thought I'd ask him to try to look at what is really going on.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I could have, but I thought I'd ask him to try to look at what is really going on.


how do u get banned from a boating forum anyway?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> how do u get banned from a boating forum anyway?


By talking about weed.


----------



## Figong (Mar 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> By talking about weed.


Isn't your count up to 5 or 6 forum bans, including at least 1 other decently known forum about cannabis?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

Figong said:


> Isn't your count up to 5 or 6 forum bans, including at least 1 other decently known forum about cannabis?


It's because I was copying and pasting things from Rollitup. I didn't want this to be the only website with my stuff, and the mods thought I posted to much.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 9, 2013)

And at hippy forums I literally got banned because of the links that show up in Rollitup text, like seeds and marijuana


----------



## Figong (Mar 9, 2013)

Was moreso thinking about GC.. but I think that's due to the alphabet game you were playing with yourself for the most part.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And at hippy forums I literally got banned because of the links that show up in Rollitup text, like seeds and marijuana


You should feel blessed "that the powers that be" here on RIU are allowing you to stay. Or do you wish to be banned from all reputable mmj sites?


----------



## majek (Mar 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> A I did not give them the picture B All I did was tell them to look up "FinShaggy" on google, Buck disregarded that, went straight to my facebook page, and started posting pics of my sister.


This is the interwebz after all, you don't tell people to google your name then cry when someone finds your facebook page. Who are you trying to fool? You brought this on yourself, you are the definition of troll all the mods have to do is read one of your threads and they can see it plain and clear.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> By talking about weed.


tryn to get people to come check out your dank dank?


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 9, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> * If I can't post in my own threads then I will make more of them, because there is nothing else I can do.*


you know what else you can do? you could stay off the comp, hell maybe turn off your internet if you have to. that would be a good start. making new thread because you have made yourself the biggest asshole is gonna do nothing, you want a retry? make a new user name, post less, and dont make a fool of yourself.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## drolove (Mar 10, 2013)

__________________________________________________________


----------



## drolove (Mar 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


>


LOLOLOLOL oh man thats too good! i tried repping you but need to give some more out first apparently.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 10, 2013)

Fin, I need more pics for your memes. You begged us to make them, now give us the ammo.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 10, 2013)

You know what I just realized. I'm like the Boxxy of marijuana. You all think I'm a troll, you all feel a deep urge to hate, but you all can't look away.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Fin, I need more pics for your memes. You begged us to make them, now give us the ammo.


Not now, you will have to do what you can with the pictures available to you. I have a facebook with pictures of me, I'm pretty sure Buck has some of them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I have a facebook with pictures of me, I'm pretty sure Buck has some of them.


dude, you FB is still public. everyone has access to those pics.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 10, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> dude, you FB is still public. everyone has access to those pics.


I just told him to go look, why are you acting like I thought they were hidden?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I just told him to go look, why are you acting like I thought they were hidden?


your range was too limited, i was correcting you. you're welcome.


----------



## Figong (Mar 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You know what I just realized. I'm like the Boxxy of marijuana. You all think I'm a troll, you all feel a deep urge to hate, but you all can't look away.


You're comparing yourself to Catie? Seriously?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 10, 2013)

Figong said:


> You're comparing yourself to Catie? Seriously?


This is the EXACT same situation. You guys are all trolling me calling me a troll.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Not now, you will have to do what you can with the pictures available to you. I have a facebook with pictures of me, I'm pretty sure Buck has some of them.



What do you mean "not now"? Did that strike a little too close to home? Wait until you see the meme's I'm making with your other pics.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 10, 2013)

You wish, fin


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> What do you mean "not now"? Did that strike a little too close to home? Wait until you see the meme's I'm making with your other pics.


No, no please. Don't make more meme's of me, I'm begging you


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, no please. Don't make more meme's of me, I'm begging you



Maybe you can put them on your t-shirts?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 10, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Maybe you can put them on your t-shirts?


Maybe YOU can put them on YOUR T-Shirts. And call it the "FinShagy is GAY" campaign. Did he get deleted yet?


----------



## drolove (Mar 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You know what I just realized. I'm like the Boxxy of marijuana. You all think I'm a troll, you all feel a deep urge to hate, but you all can't look away.


no she actually has a following of people who like her. you just have a crowd of hate behind you of people doing anything they can to get rid of you.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 10, 2013)

drolove said:


> no she actually has a following of people who like her. you just have a crowd of hate behind you of people doing anything they can to get rid of you.


There are plenty of people that aren't hating that get drowned out by the trolls.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 10, 2013)

I love that if I type " finsh" into google it auto fills. finshaggy sister


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 10, 2013)

what happened to your rap video???


----------



## drolove (Mar 10, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> There are plenty of people that aren't hating that get drowned out by the trolls.


no....no there isnt.


----------

